# WTB: Look 585 53cm (Medium)



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I am looking for used 585 with Campy Record. Let me know what you have.

Thanks


----------



## kdub21 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Look 585*

Hello,

I might be selling my 2006 585 with campy. Please email me for more specificatons.

Also, are you looking for a complete bike or frame and drivetrain? 

you can email me through this forum or [email protected]. Whichever one, but I respond faster through hotmail.

Thanks


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

I am interested on a whole bike with Campy Carbon Records or just the frame and fork as well.

Thanks


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Found a frame. Thanks for all the reply. 
Now all I need are Campy Carbon Components. Anyone??


----------

